# How Do You Wish to Be Perceived by Others?



## ingenii anima (Jan 6, 2012)

And how does this differ from your perception of the manner in which you are perceived by others?
(I'm talking about the real world, not the cyber one)


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for the thought-provoking question. I enjoy thinking about things like this... it helps me keep in touch with myself. I'll need some time to think about it 

I will say this, though... I don't know how other people perceive me. I'm not them; I couldn't possibly know.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd prefer not to be 'perceived' at all, at least not by most strangers.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm seen as aggressive and bad by some, fun and kind by others and so on :<
I'd like to be seen as someone people can love and be loved by and we could all be happy together and not fight Dx


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Depends on who the other person is.


----------



## Tove (Dec 25, 2011)

I'd like to be perceived as someone confident and capable, but not by any means cold. It's quite different from reality, as my introversion and shyness can be seen from afar and I'm generally very withdrawn and appear self-conscious, kind of like a rhino trying to dance on eggshells. Also, because of my withdrawn qualities, I actually tend to seem cold when people first meet me.

Perception depends on how well the other people know me, though. If they're my friends, they can see deeper, but people passing me at school or work and/or meeting me for the first time perceive me as withdrawn, shy, shaky and cold. (Unless they catch me talking to a friend, which is when most of my walls come down.)


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

ingenii anima said:


> And how does this differ from your perception of the manner in which you are perceived by others?
> (I'm talking about the real world, not the cyber one)


I preferred to be seen by the public as a VIP. I want to be seen as successful, confident, and sexy. I basically want to be, "THE MAN". I want to be seen as highly prestigious by others. Currently, I am working my way up through college, so I am seen by most as a scholar, a very hilarious man, very fun loving, and very anxious. Sadly because I sacrifice having much money now for future success, I am seen by many as a broke ass, and the other half as a smart and hard working young man. I work hard though, and one day I will have my prestige.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd love to be seen as a very fun and funny guy, smart, good companion, confident. Handsome, of course. The alpha male? Sure!


----------



## ingenii anima (Jan 6, 2012)

I suppose that I want not to be perceived as cold and uncaring, for that couldn't be further from the truth. I have great love for those whom I have chosen as friends, but being an INTJ I haven't the foggiest idea how to act in any way other than remov'd from them. I truly do not know how to smile (when I try people say that I'm feigning it; think of The Terminator's smile from T2), so whether I am elated or indifferent (I don't get angry in the traditional sense), people think that I am grumpy. This has been the subject of a great deal of introspection for myself, yet I still find myself at a loss for words to describe this sensation. I feel almost as an alien observer, watching everybody, listening to them - listening to people I don't even know probably with greater interest than the people with whom they are speaking - yet I cannot for my life figure out how to "become human".


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

At school: A good student
At work: A good worker
At the club: A good dancer
On here: A good tpyer. **ytper. ***typer

That is all. :tongue:


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I were able to be physically invisible at will. That being said, I'm currently very well adapted to blending into my surroundings in such a way that I often go unnoticed, despite not only being visible, but also 6'4. ;o)


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

ingenii anima said:


> I suppose that I want not to be perceived as cold and uncaring, for that couldn't be further from the truth. I have great love for those whom I have chosen as friends, but being an INTJ I haven't the foggiest idea how to act in any way other than remov'd from them. I truly do not know how to smile (when I try people say that I'm feigning it; think of The Terminator's smile from T2), so whether I am elated or indifferent (I don't get angry in the traditional sense), people think that I am grumpy. This has been the subject of a great deal of introspection for myself, yet I still find myself at a loss for words to describe this sensation. I feel almost as an alien observer, watching everybody, listening to them - listening to people I don't even know probably with greater interest than the people with whom they are speaking - yet I cannot for my life figure out how to "become human".


Like you said, I guess it's just your type. I have to live day-in, and day-out with my INTJ brother, and he is a cold, uncaring, and very heartless individual. He's definitely not on my FAV 5.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Honestly, I want others to perceive me just as I perceive myself. The fact that this can never be the case is a little disappointing, but it fuels me to express myself more genuinely.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

A kind person.


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm being perceived by others as 'not as sharp', or blur actually. This perceived image has given me alot of use, especially in sticky or dangerous situations. Not by choice, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Noliah (Dec 8, 2011)

Not stupid.


----------

